# USB mouse stopped working



## keatoru (Mar 8, 2008)

I have a late 2011 macbook pro running mavericks. I recently got the CM Storm Devastator keyboard/mouse bundle. Everything worked perfectly fine. I was using it last night before bed fine but when i got up today the mouse would not work. it was lit up like normal but it would track the cursor and none of the buttons would respond when pressed. the button that changes the dpi on the mouse, when push it its supposed to light up and the brightness depended on which setting. like one push dim, two little brighter, three brightest. but when push it lights when held down then goes off when i let go. I have plugged in another mouse and it works like normal.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Does this mouse work properly in another computer? Sounds like a mouse malfunction.


----------



## keatoru (Mar 8, 2008)

Had to wait for someone to come home. looks like it is indeed hardware related. Was hoping that wasn't the case haha


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I feel your pain. On Saturday I went through 4 mice I have laying around until I found one that worked. They all worked when I last used them!


----------

